# Student Life on Sunshine Coast or Wollongong?



## xlavenderx (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'm a Canadian, 24 female moving to Australia in under six months for university. I've already been accepted into the Sunshine Coast University in Sippy Downs, but am looking elsewhere just in case.

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what university life is like on the Sunshine Coast (and I guess Sippy Downs area?), as well as Wollongong.

Or, if you have any suggestions for me to look elsewhere, I would really appreciate it!

Price/cost of living is the biggest factor - however, other factors include a mild/warm climate, public transportation, ability to find work (like in retail, hospitality, typical student jobs basically), decent nightlife, decent culture, decent beach life. I'm the kind of girl who loves a bit of everything in her city!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

xlavenderx said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm a Canadian, 24 female moving to Australia in under six months for university. I've already been accepted into the Sunshine Coast University in Sippy Downs, but am looking elsewhere just in case.
> 
> ...


HI
At the risk of upsetting people from Wollongong , there is really no competition, the Sunshine Coast wind on all accounts.
My daughter attended university there, and used public transport exclusively and there is a pretty active student life around SCU.
Also with a big tourist industry, finding work in hospitality should be a lot easier.
As far as weather goes if you want the same as Canada ,without the snow, go to Wollongong, if you like sunshine and the beach go to SCU


----------



## xlavenderx (Oct 27, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> HI
> At the risk of upsetting people from Wollongong , there is really no competition, the Sunshine Coast wind on all accounts.
> My daughter attended university there, and used public transport exclusively and there is a pretty active student life around SCU.
> Also with a big tourist industry, finding work in hospitality should be a lot easier.
> As far as weather goes if you want the same as Canada ,without the snow, go to Wollongong, if you like sunshine and the beach go to SCU


Thanks for your response!


----------



## JaneWilson911 (Nov 13, 2014)

I must totally agree here! I had friends in the Sunshine Coast, and they all say that the university and everything around it is pretty much awesome. It even made me a little envious, because my university was quite boring compared to theirs.


----------

